# Where to find a list of all pigeon genes?



## McLovinEG (Jul 9, 2019)

Hello guys, I really appreciate the time spent by you guys replying to the questions posted here. I hope one day I'll be able to contribute back to the community.

I have a question, where I can find a list of all pigeon genes with description of each gene?

The closest thing I've found is this calculator

but I'm not focusing only on genes that control the color (although I don't fully understand it yet) I'm hoping to find information about other genes that control charisma, peak shape, size.. etc

If I understood correctly this article says that there are 17,300 genes.

Thanks.


----------



## Amirrezapakroo (Jan 18, 2016)

The best reference is to buy the Pigeon genetic book from "Dr Axell Sell" publication,
At the end of this book there is a reference chart of all related genes and codes plus descriptions of all genes in one chart, whole book will discover all genes in different chapters.
This book is available currently in below link to buy and totally worth it as amazing reference if you are interested in Genetic subject.
Good Luck Bro 

https://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/books-and-dvds/pigeon-books/9052-pigeon-genetics


----------



## McLovinEG (Jul 9, 2019)

Amirrezapakroo said:


> The best reference is to buy the Pigeon genetic book from "Dr Axell Sell" publication,
> At the end of this book there is a reference chart of all related genes and codes plus descriptions of all genes in one chart, whole book will discover all genes in different chapters.
> This book is available currently in below link to buy and totally worth it as amazing reference if you are interested in Genetic subject.
> Good Luck Bro
> ...


The book seems like a valuable resource but it is very expensive for me. So I'll try to gather information from resources available online.
Thanks Amirrezapakroo.


----------



## McLovinEG (Jul 9, 2019)

I just found this schedule made by prof. dr. Axel Sell himself.
https://www.taubensell.de/002_Neu_Genetik/Englisch/genetic_traits.htm


----------



## fardamoj (Mar 19, 2019)

سلام اقای پاکرو 
من در ایران هستم و علاقه مند به مطالب ژنتیک کبوتر . بسیاری از مقالات را که به زبان لاتین هستند را با استفاده از مترجم گوگل مطالعه میکنم . خواهشمندم در صورت دسترسی به مطالی آموزشی و مقالات ژنتیک کبوتر من را نیز از محبتتان محروم نفرموده ومطلع فرمایید .ممنون


----------

